# Visa conditions - 8539-help required



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Dear Seniors,

Following is the condition received for my SRS 489 visa

“Visa condition(s)
8539 - While the visa holder is in Australia they cannot live, study or work outside of a regional or low growth metropolitan area. This means anywhere in Australia except in:
•	Sydney, Newcastle, Wollongong and the Central Coast in New South Wales
•	Brisbane and the Gold Coast in Queensland
•	Perth in Western Australia
•	Melbourne in Victoria
•	the Australian Capital Territory.”

Does this mean we can stay in Wagga Wagga also as its postcode comes under regional growth metropolitan area and qualify for the application of 857 Visa (PR through 489).

Please suggest


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Wagga Wagga has postcode 2650, which is in one of the designated areas in NSW - so yes, you can live there .


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

espresso said:


> Wagga Wagga has postcode 2650, which is in one of the designated areas in NSW - so yes, you can live there .


Thanks espresso, should I inform Murray regarding this, so that it won't be a problem when I apply for 887.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Thanks espresso, should I inform Murray regarding this, so that it won't be a problem when I apply for 887.


Hi Espresso, waiting for your comment


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Pharma, 

did you apply to _Murray_ directly when you applied for the 489 regional sponsorship? You should have mentioned that . 

Your _489 visa conditions_ allow you to live in any dedicated area of NSW. But you may have signed an *additional agreement with Murray* that you won't move to other areas. I have not seen your sponsorship agreement, so it's hard to give a decisive answer. I would definitely call up the Murray shire authorities and ask before you pack up and move somewhere else. Have you considered _Moama_ as an alternative?


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi Pharma,
> 
> did you apply to _Murray_ directly when you applied for the 489 regional sponsorship? You should have mentioned that .
> 
> Your _489 visa conditions_ allow you to live in any dedicated area of NSW. But you may have signed an *additional agreement with Murray* that you won't move to other areas. I have not seen your sponsorship agreement, so it's hard to give a decisive answer. I would definitely call up the Murray shire authorities and ask before you pack up and move somewhere else. Have you considered _Moama_ as an alternative?


Thanks for your response,
Yes, I applied Murray for the regional sponsorship and Murray sponsored me, so I applied DIBP for 489 Visa.

I signed under the follwing declaration, which was in the last page of the form
"Declaration
I declare that all the information disclosed in this application to be true and correct and that I have read, understood and accept the following conditions as part of my application for state nomination under the Skilled – Regional Sponsored visa category."

The assessing authority of Murray signed under the following
"Has been assessed by this agency as being needed in the Murray region. If approved for the grant of a Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) Regional category, visa subclass 489 the nominee is likely to contribute to the economic development of the Murray region."

Regarding the Maomi, Right now we are concentrating un Albury, I think Maomi is too small and has only around 5000 people.

Please suggest


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

Pharma said:


> Thanks for your response,
> Yes, I applied Murray for the regional sponsorship and Murray sponsored me, so I applied DIBP for 489 Visa.
> 
> I signed under the follwing declaration, which was in the last page of the form
> ...


Hiespresso waiting for your comment


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pharma said:


> Thanks for your response, Yes, I applied Murray for the regional sponsorship and Murray sponsored me, so I applied DIBP for 489 Visa. I signed under the follwing declaration, which was in the last page of the form "Declaration I declare that all the information disclosed in this application to be true and correct and that I have read, understood and accept the following conditions as part of my application for state nomination under the Skilled &#150; Regional Sponsored visa category." The assessing authority of Murray signed under the following "Has been assessed by this agency as being needed in the Murray region. If approved for the grant of a Skilled Nominated or Sponsored (Provisional) Regional category, visa subclass 489 the nominee is likely to contribute to the economic development of the Murray region." Regarding the Maomi, Right now we are concentrating un Albury, I think Maomi is too small and has only around 5000 people. Please suggest


The agreement is to live in the Murray region not just Murray Shire so you can live and work in Albury. With a population of around 40,000 it should be easier to find work there. It's a regional centre.

Wagga is not in the Murray region. It is in the Riverina region.


----------



## Pharma (Jul 23, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> The agreement is to live in the Murray region not just Murray Shire so you can live and work in Albury. With a population of around 40,000 it should be easier to find work there. It's a regional centre.
> 
> Wagga is not in the Murray region. It is in the Riverina region.



Thanks Ozbound, Espresso and Shel like your comments, so I can't live in Wagga Wagga, most of the people with SRS 489 having condition 8539 read and misinterpret wrongly that they can live in any regional area other than the area that sponsored.


----------



## phuhle1104 (Nov 6, 2014)

*Condition 8539 on visa 489*



Pharma said:


> Thanks Ozbound, Espresso and Shel like your comments, so I can't live in Wagga Wagga, most of the people with SRS 489 having condition 8539 read and misinterpret wrongly that they can live in any regional area other than the area that sponsored.


Hi Pharma, 

If you can get the letter of release from RDA Murray, then you can move to another region in the allowed postcode list. Where do you live now? I got visa 489 from Orana region n plan to move to Adelaide or Darwin if I can get the letter of release.

Phu


----------



## rezaul87 (Jul 5, 2014)

phuhle1104 said:


> Hi Pharma,
> 
> If you can get the letter of release from RDA Murray, then you can move to another region in the allowed postcode list. Where do you live now? I got visa 489 from Orana region n plan to move to Adelaide or Darwin if I can get the letter of release.
> 
> Phu


Hi Phu,
I have also got the grant 489 RDA Orana.
We(me along with family) are planning to move there in Mid of January 2015.
I am afraid about the job openings in Dubbo/Orana Region.
will try to relocate later, if possible & if necessary.
Thanks.
-Razaul hassan
(Civil Engineer, Bangladesh)


----------



## preeti0408 (Aug 18, 2014)

i am in tamworth,NSW..GOT sponsor from northern inland...but work opportunities are less here i want to move to adelaide as it is also regional area ...what are the requirements...i landed here on 18jan2015...plzzz help me and reply soon..
i am single and had no one here its quiet difficult for a girl to live in this region alone..i have friends there in adelaide..they will help me and support me...i am from insurance and there no scope of insurance jobs here....plz reply


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You only landed 2 days ago and you want to move??? Were you not aware of this fact before applying that you are a girl & single, I see no reason you can't live alone anywhere in Australia.

Girl Aussie



preeti0408 said:


> i am in tamworth,NSW..GOT sponsor from northern inland...but work opportunities are less here i want to move to adelaide as it is also regional area ...what are the requirements...i landed here on 18jan2015...plzzz help me and reply soon..
> i am single and had no one here its quiet difficult for a girl to live in this region alone..i have friends there in adelaide..they will help me and support me...i am from insurance and there no scope of insurance jobs here....plz reply


----------



## ehsanonline (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi All 
I have a query regarding Visa Condition 8539 of subclass 489. i have 489 visa sponsored by QLD state. Is it possible that i spend my 02 yrs regional stay / work time in any other regional area eg South Australia (as my sis is living there). 

If its not the possibility then what could be the best way to get this done as i heard there is some RELEASE LETTER thing that can be obtained from QLD govt.


----------



## Ktm Ryan (Mar 17, 2021)

phuhle1104 said:


> *Condition 8539 on visa 489*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you move to Darwin or elsewhere? As I am also in SRS 489 from Tasmania and want to move to Darwin with 8539 visa Condition. Any problem in moving to Darwin? Appreciate your valuable info. Please


----------



## bhaskaralakunta (Mar 17, 2021)

Pharma said:


> Dear Seniors,
> 
> Following is the condition received for my SRS 489 visa
> 
> ...


Wagga has postcode 2650, which is in one of the assigned zones in NSW - so indeed, you can live there .


----------

